

Yii Framework switches: Ruby replacing PHP - thefsb
http://www.yiiframework.com/news/68/yii2-migrates-from-php-to-ruby/

======
rhapsodyv
Yii makes me feel like I'm programming in something other than PHP. When I
need use PHP, Yii is always my choice.

------
MrFooBar
I wish they ported it to Python instead. I'm seriously missing a lot of the
goodies in the latter, and they'd make a great match. Nonetheless, great to
hear it is moving off of PHP!

~~~
Intermediate
I'm afraid its just a joke

~~~
MrFooBar
It cannot be. It's on the Internet.

------
adrian_pop
yep, we appreciate the joke :)

------
claudiug
this news will be true tomorrow as the second day of April :)

